# Bee vectoring



## Bear's Treasure (Jul 26, 2009)

http://ec.europa.eu/agriculture/expo-milano-2015/cap-events/organic-farming/hokkanen_en.pdf

Anybody doing this?


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know how to write the accent, but as Sgt. Schultz would say verry interesting
Bill


----------



## Bear's Treasure (Jul 26, 2009)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdKbm7EGtfg

Some more
Studies done in Ontario greenhouses and open fields.
Growers maybe want this in the future. Are we ready for that?
Can be used in the almonds as well by the looks of it.
Not sure if I would be happy about using a fungus that can kill the bees too in higher concentrations.
See what the future brings.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

That is _so_ cool! But my bees usually have other, preferred, sources of chow during my main-crop strawberry flowering season, principally black locust. But I think it would very effective for the day-neutral strawberry crop when from July to mid-August when the pickings are leaner. It would great if they'd stay with it from mid-August on through the end of the D/N season when I typically have more of a problem with fungal growth (cooler temps and more dew, for longer, which makes late strawberries a challenge.)

I wonder if anything like this is registered for use here in the US. Thanks for posting the link!

Enj.


----------



## Bear's Treasure (Jul 26, 2009)

Not only strawberry. Pretty much all other berries can be done. 
If I understand it right from the video, then the bees just have to fly over the crop to be effective.
Botaniguard? is already registered for spraying. So....


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

My apologies to Arte Johnson, in #2 I attributed his line to Sgt Shultz.
Bill


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

whiskers said:


> My apologies to Arte Johnson, in #2 I attributed his line to Sgt Shultz.
> Bill


"I know nothing."


----------

